# Smartphone Kaufberatung (max 600€)



## Timothy1 (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo!
Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Smartphone für den alltäglichen Gebrauch. Der Preis sollte bei maximal 600€ liegen.
Dabei sollte es ein allrounder sein, wobei Kamera nicht so wichtig ist. 90hz ist dennoch ein muss.
Ich habe mich schon ein wenig herumgeschaut und bin an 2 Smartphones hängengeblieben.
Das wären das OnePlus 7 Pro und das Realme X50 Pro. Ich weiß aber nicht ob diese für den Preis vernünftig sind, und ob es nicht andere gibt, die empfehlenswerter sind.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tim


----------



## Darkseth (14. Juni 2020)

Realme X50 Pro ist halt ein 2020er Flaggschiff, da Snapdragon 865 inklusive 5g.
Rest ist absolut solide. 1080p Amoled mit 90 Hz sind hier auch völlig angemessen.
Positiv fällt auf: 2 Frontkameras. Eine normale, eine Weitwinkel. Dafür ist der "Punch Hole" aber breiter.
Noch positiver: 65W Charging. In 35 Minuten ist der Akku von 1% auf 100% voll. Kann aber sein, dass das die Lebensdauer beeinträchtigt (Es sind in dem Fall 2 Akkus verbaut, die jeweils mit 32,5w geladen werden)

Oneplus 7 Pro: Schau dir evtl eher das 7T an, wenn es günstiger ist.
Ist von letztem Jahr, das heißt entsprechend viele monate sind vom Update Zeitraum weg. Aber: Oneplus ist generell sehr gut mit Updates, bei Realme ist es noch nicht so sicher/klar.
Zudem hat Oneplus einen Alert Slider und eine schlanke UI, wo aber dennoch sinnvolle Features drin sind.
Und Oneplus ist seit paar Jahren voll in Deutschland angekommen. Realme noch nicht so wirklich.

Alternative von Realme aus dem letzten Jahr: Realme X2 Pro, dürfte um die 450-500€ zu haben sein,  Ebenfalls wie das Oneplus 7T ein 1080p Amoled Display mit 90 Hz.


Falls du auf 650€~ hoch kannst, gibt es dafür bereits das Xiaomi Mi 10: Xiaomi Mi 10 128GB twilight grey ab &euro;' '644,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Sehr gute Akkulaufzeit, solide Updates, sehr gute Kamera, sehr helles Display


Alle genannten Smartphones befinden sich auf einem seehr hohen Niveau.
Vorteil beim X50 Pro und Mi 10 wären eben, dass sie 2020er Geräte sind, und auch mit 5G kommen. 2020er Geräte sollten in der Regel mehrere Monate bis ein Jahr länger supported werden als 2019er Geräte, je nach Monat des Releases, und Hersteller. Kann man aber vorher nicht sagen. Den Punkt würde ich aber mal ignorieren, denn ob man nun paar Monate mehr oder weniger... Wayne².

Der wohl größte Unterschied zwischen allen genannten dürfte einfach die UI vom Hersteller sein. OxygenOS bei Oneplus, MIUI bei Xiaomi,  ColorOS bei Realme.
Reine gewöhnungssache und Geschmacksache.


----------



## Ahab (22. Juni 2020)

Das Oneplus 7T gibts für knapp 500€. Wenn du ein curved Display möchtest, dann auch gern das 7 Pro, bzw. eher das 7T Pro. Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. 

Bei den UIs der chinesischen OEMs scheiden sich die Geister, mit der Stock Experience von OxygenOS ist aber eigentlich immer jeder zufrieden. Die genannten Argumente kann ich so unterschreiben. Bei gleichem Preis würde ich immer zu Oneplus greifen. Nur wenn es günstiger sein soll, werden Xiaomi, Realme und Konsorten interessant (meine Meinung).


----------



## SvenSn25 (23. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mir das Samstung Galaxy S9 holen. Kostet keine 500 Euro und ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch ein großartiges Gerät.


----------



## Darkseth (24. Juni 2020)

Nur, dass fast 500€ für ein 2 jahre altes Smartphone VIEL zu teuer ist, wenn man zum selben preis ein 7-8 Monate altes Oneplus 7T bekommt, welches technisch ne ganz andere Hausnummer ist^^
Deutlich bessere Akkulaufzeit selbst mit 90 Hz Display, deutlich schneller (selbst wenn man auf 60 Hz schaltet), kein Exynos, doppelt soviel Ram, doppelt soviel interner Speicher.
Zudem wird es noch Android 11 UND Android 12 bekommen.

Wenn man ein S9 nagelneu für <250-300€ bekommt, könnte man es sich überlegen, oder auch richtung 200€. Aber 450-500? Mieser Kauf / Miese Preis/leistung.

Das S9 kam mit Android 8 raus, und mit Android 10 wird schluss sein. 1,5 bis 2 weitere Jahre sollte es noch Sicherheitsupdates geben.

Ein deutlich besseres S10 kostet rund 100€ mehr, die sind da sehr gut investiert.
Auch ein S10e findet man oft unter 500€, und auch das ist einem S9 deutlich vorzuziehen.

Oder die vielen Xiaomi Modelle zwischen 300-400€ würde ich allesamt einem S9 vorziehen.


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2020)

Ich würde auch zu den genannten One Plus Geräten raten. 
Nutze selbst eine OP5, bekommt immer noch Sicherheitsupdates und rennt mit Android 10. 

Das UI ist wirklich gut, schlank, sieht gut aus, kann alles was man braucht (und mehr). Akku hält immer noch recht gut durch, ist aber klar schwächer aber nach fast drei Jahren Nutzung ist das auch kein Wunder. 

Mein nächstes Gerät wird vermutlich wieder eines aus demselben Haus weil ich mit dem UI einfach schwer zufrieden bin, einzig eine Kopfhörerbuchse wäre noch das was mir fehlt, aber mal schauen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

